# Brice Pond in Brooks County



## Bdub (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone know what the deal is with brice pond in brooks county is it private or public. who owns it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 29, 2011)

Go to county Tax office they can tell you.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 29, 2011)

I havent ever heard of it... So its probably private but check the tax office like larry said


----------



## vrooom (Sep 29, 2011)

Private

That being said its better to ask forgiveness!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 30, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Private
> 
> That being said its better to ask forgiveness!



With the present owner, you will asking for forgiveness from the Sheriff and the Judge.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 30, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> With the present owner, you will asking for forgiveness from the Sheriff and the Judge.


----------



## Bdub (Sep 30, 2011)

You guys know who I could talk to about it. The tax accessor says mills creek production or somthing like that no name no number?.


----------



## beauluckie (Sep 30, 2011)

Just a little tip here....

Probably not the best idea in the world to post a private location asking about access to hunt.  Now you most likely won't be the only person looking for contact info on this spot...all the cyber goobers will be hustling for that info as well.


----------



## Bdub (Sep 30, 2011)

Good point but i really got no other options on this place. Thanks for the advice


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 30, 2011)

Hustling cyber goobs are the worst kind of cyber goob!


----------



## SHIVERP (Sep 30, 2011)

That is a very private pond


----------



## 440Mopar (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats my hole !!!!!!!!!!
  Hah a


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2011)

Bdub said:


> Good point but i really got no other options on this place. Thanks for the advice



Call Maybelline cosmetics ... ask for the Chairman of the Board ... then ask her if it would be okay for you to hunt on her son's playground.  Might not like the answer, if you get her on the phone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2011)

Disregard ALL previous post, this is a PUBLIC pond/lake, I've been hunting it for years, the Mallard hunting is phenomal ,have at it and good hunting !!


----------



## hen killer (Oct 4, 2011)

The last state duck stamp Ga. had was a black lab holding a ringneck with the name of this pond. Unless your net worth is 50-75 millon....you aint gonna see it. I leased some deer land adjoining it several years ago and when the birds came in to the planted,flooded corn, it was a sight to see and hear!!!!!


----------



## Bdub (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha.... love it... def not just gonna show up on it. Maybe calling for permission and if i do ill let yall know and take all of you....haha


----------



## PharmD (Oct 5, 2011)

For those interested http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=Brice+pond+%2B+brooks+county+georgia&gs_upl=406l9454l0l9672l34l27l0l0l0l0l608l6567l0.8.17.5-2l27l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1600&bih=695&wrapid=tlif131787556228310&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x88edd8d7e65e3445:0xb9dbfa9cf418e09e,Brice+Pond&gl=us&ei=cS-NTuHRErGDsALsxZ24AQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CB8Q8gEwAA


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2011)

I grew up hunting this pond.  With regard to ringnecks, awesome does not adequately describe it.


----------



## moducks86 (Oct 8, 2011)

brices is not what it used to be...... in all serious matter ducks do not "rain" in there anymore. i go by there every other day almost.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 9, 2011)

I was at an adjoining pond two years ago and from what I saw, ducks were raining in there pretty dog gone good.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 9, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Call Maybelline cosmetics ... ask for the Chairman of the Board ... then ask her if it would be okay for you to hunt on her son's playground.  Might not like the answer, if you get her on the phone.



She has been dead for several years.  Her son died about a year ago.  Still can't hunt there.


----------



## moducks86 (Oct 20, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I was at an adjoining pond two years ago and from what I saw, ducks were raining in there pretty dog gone good.



If you were hunting a adjoining pond to brices pond you were tresspassing. Because all of our ponds surround that area. The only thing that go into brices are woodys and a few teal. the game warden watches it and lake nichols to hard to do any feeding. Also like i said before bills ringers and cans DO NOT rain in there anymore. It a 2 million dollar woody compound. Worthless in my opinion. Ducks Unlimited put to much media about it and pressure to it in the 80s and 90s doing there studies on it. Stick to hunting lowndes county maybee you know what your talking about there but around brooks your an idiot.


----------



## duck-dawg (Oct 20, 2011)

moducks86 said:


> If you were hunting a adjoining pond to brices pond you were tresspassing. Because all of our ponds surround that area. The only thing that go into brices are woodys and a few teal. the game warden watches it and lake nichols to hard to do any feeding. Also like i said before bills ringers and cans DO NOT rain in there anymore. It a 2 million dollar woody compound. Worthless in my opinion. Ducks Unlimited put to much media about it and pressure to it in the 80s and 90s doing there studies on it. Stick to hunting lowndes county maybee you know what your talking about there but around brooks your an idiot.



Unless you own ALL of the property surrounding Brice's Pond, I would say it's a pretty bold statement to accuse someone of trespassing...


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 21, 2011)

cowhornedspike said:


> She has been dead for several years.  Her son died about a year ago.  Still can't hunt there.



Hmmm, had not heard about either, but I saw the son about 18 months ago and he looked fine.  What got him?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 21, 2011)

moducks86 said:


> If you were hunting a adjoining pond to brices pond you were tresspassing. Because all of our ponds surround that area. The only thing that go into brices are woodys and a few teal. the game warden watches it and lake nichols to hard to do any feeding. Also like i said before bills ringers and cans DO NOT rain in there anymore. It a 2 million dollar woody compound. Worthless in my opinion. Ducks Unlimited put to much media about it and pressure to it in the 80s and 90s doing there studies on it. Stick to hunting lowndes county maybee you know what your talking about there but around brooks your an idiot.



First, Mr. Smartmouth, where did I say I was hunting.  I said I was at an adjoining pond.  I don't know that I know you, so I can't say whether it was your pond and if it was, I was not tresspassing.  

Second, I have never said bills or cans rained into Brice's.  Rarely killed anything other than ringers in the front and woodys and big ducks in the creek run in the back.  Bill's and can's came in rarely, but  Brice's was great for ringnecks.  I hunted it when Henry Brice was alive.  Probably well before you were born.  I was out there on it, not hunting, about 4 years ago.  There were a lot of ringers on the pond at that time.

I guess you own Nichols.  Nichols is an adjoining pond.

Now, don't you feel like an idiot for your attack.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 21, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, had not heard about either, but I saw the son about 18 months ago and he looked fine.  What got him?



http://timesenterprise.com/obituaries/x546402686/Thomas-Lyle-Williams-III


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 22, 2011)

cowhornedspike said:


> http://timesenterprise.com/obituaries/x546402686/Thomas-Lyle-Williams-III



Thanks.  Hate to hear this, he was a great guy.


----------



## meateater (Nov 25, 2011)

moducks86 said:


> If you were hunting a adjoining pond to brices pond you were tresspassing. Because all of our ponds surround that area. The only thing that go into brices are woodys and a few teal. the game warden watches it and lake nichols to hard to do any feeding. Also like i said before bills ringers and cans DO NOT rain in there anymore. It a 2 million dollar woody compound. Worthless in my opinion. Ducks Unlimited put to much media about it and pressure to it in the 80s and 90s doing there studies on it. Stick to hunting lowndes county maybee you know what your talking about there but around brooks your an idiot.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> My family property joins the this plantation and we are having a heck of a drought. I can remember sitting in my treestand years ago in our swamp and having several hundred pairs of ducks come in and land in the water around me. This past weekend I hear one pair. The swamp is dry, our pond is dry. I dont go on the plantation  and I only bow hunt my family place and have fished Brice pond when the Brice family owned the plantation years ago. There definately are alot less ducks in the area.


----------

